# newbie



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi. My husband of almost 32 years left me three months ago. I am so sad, hurt, confused and lonely. I found this forum a few nights ago and, after reading some threads, have decided to give it a try. People here seem so supportive. 

Everyone I talk to says it will get better, but I seem to be crying more as time goes on. Maybe in part because our anniversary is this coming week. The anniversary of the day we vowed to love each other forever and he is with someone else. I don't know how I am going to get through that day.

I need to pull myself together right now as my son is here and I don't want him to see me crying, but I will come back. I would like to 'meet' you all.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey FF, welcome. I'm sorry for your pain. Having an immediately pending anniversary must keep things very charged for you.

Let us know how we can help you. Keep writing and keep feeling. It will eventually turn for the better. Sounds like this week might be rough. Buckle up and enjoy your new friends here.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

We are here, we've all found support here, sorry that you had to find us...let us know your story!!!


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Frost. I'm sorry you are going through this. It is probably the hardest thing anyone ever has to go through. Feel free to come back and chat, cry, complain or whatever it is you need to do. There are people who will listen and help on here.

Hang in there.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i agree with the others here.
come here, vent and take what you can to help you get through.
it may take awhile, but it does get better.

i would say try and stay busy with friends during this time and on 'the' day.
just stay busy and try and keep other things on your mind.
use the board here and friends at home.


----------

